# False rating and Uber won't do anything about it



## Ron1984s (May 10, 2017)

I have been driving with Uber for a month I have never received a complaint from anyone about the condition of my vehicle I even have a nice and tidy badge I always have people tell me how clean and nice my car is yet I just received a one-star rating that took me from a 4.94 down to a 4.89 along with a complaint about the condition of my vehicle my car is immaculate I go through the carwash numerous times a week vacuuming it out on a daily basis I don't know if the passenger was having a bad day or simply did not like the type of air freshener I was using but recklessly giving a drive a one-star hurts me not only does it cost me rides by putting me further down on the pick up list but it cost me money I don't know if someone thought it would be funny to give somebody a one-star or simply wanted to take there anger out on me but it's hard enough to make money as it is driving for Uber without this kind of blatant inconsideration from passengers I do not smoke in my vehicle and do not allow others to smoke I constantly use air freshener and my vehicle is spotless it cannot be any cleaner this rating and post was a complete fabrication after contacting Uber and sending them pictures of my car I quickly found out they do not care they will not change my rating they don't care what the passengers do I am beginning to understand why everyone hates Uber


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Welcome to Uber. 90% chance the pax did it to get a free ride and credit for future rides. Dont take offense, had the same thing happen to me a month ago and this was an X rider who got a luxury Cadillac CTS that is immeculate. It was right at the hight of pollen season, i had washed the car pn my lunch break but by the time 5pm rolled around there was already pollen on the vehicle. Got a cleanliness report and a 1 star. 

Youll survive.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Don't worry about ratings until 4.7. You will get trips regardless of your rating. Just try to avoid pax with low ratings because those are usually the ones to retaliate when you let them know who is in charge of your car and they cant do whatever they want simply because they are paying for a ride.


----------



## Ron1984s (May 10, 2017)

I just don't understand how people can be so inconsiderate I had a hard go in the beginning getting used to the system and the passengers which brought my 5 star rating down to 4.82 but after I got the hang of driving for Uber I constantly got five stars which brought my rating back up to a 4.94 in the past few weeks but when a passenger wants to give you a 1 star rating just so they can get some freebies from Uber it can be very detrimental as you know a 4.94 vs a 4.89 can really hurt a driver it's just disappointing that even after showing proof to Uber that my car was clean they did not care


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

4.89 is a pretty good uber rating all things considered. You get these from time to time and there's nothing you can do about it..


----------



## humblyballin (Apr 5, 2017)

Out of 60 trips only 17 ppl rated me, 15 5 star, 1 3 star, 1 1star. My rating is now down to 4.6 fml, i think they should all have to put a rating otherwise only ppl with "bad trips" could be rating you


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Ron1984s said:


> I have been driving with Uber for a month I have never received a complaint from anyone about the condition of my vehicle I even have a nice and tidy badge I always have people tell me how clean and nice my car is yet I just received a one-star rating that took me from a 4.94 down to a 4.89 along with a complaint about the condition of my vehicle my car is immaculate I go through the carwash numerous times a week vacuuming it out on a daily basis I don't know if the passenger was having a bad day or simply did not like the type of air freshener I was using but recklessly giving a drive a one-star hurts me not only does it cost me rides by putting me further down on the pick up list but it cost me money I don't know if someone thought it would be funny to give somebody a one-star or simply wanted to take there anger out on me but it's hard enough to make money as it is driving for Uber without this kind of blatant inconsideration from passengers I do not smoke in my vehicle and do not allow others to smoke I constantly use air freshener and my vehicle is spotless it cannot be any cleaner this rating and post was a complete fabrication after contacting Uber and sending them pictures of my car I quickly found out they do not care they will not change my rating they don't care what the passengers do I am beginning to understand why everyone hates Uber


Welcome to the club!


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

No offense Ron1984s you really need to lighten up a bit. If this bothers you that much driving isn't for you. As everyone on this post as well as all over this forum have pointed out the rating system does not mean much at all. Fewer than 1/3 of the PAX even bother to rate. Your rating is based on your last 500 rated trips, once you get there a bad rating now and again will not effect you. Reality is I don't think Uber even cares much about it anymore. We used to get messages from them on canceled trips, not excepting trips, etc. They don't even send those out anymore. Bottom line who cares what one PAX claimed? Keep rolling with thick skin and you will be fine.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Difference between 4.94 and 4.89? NONE. Both are seen as 4.9 by the pax.

Don't worry about your rating. It'll go back up.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ron1984s said:


> a one-star hurts me not only does it cost me rides by putting me further down on the pick up list but it cost me money


This is simply not true. Your rating has nothing to do with the amount of rides you get or any pick up list.

look, i honestly would rather smell cigarette smoke than 99% of the airfresheners that are on the market. Some make my eyes burn, others make me feel nauseous , some make it difficult for me to breathe. Almost all of them give me a headache in a very short amount of time. A ding for too much airfreshener would fall under the cleanliness category. the "issues" catagories are very broad...

quite worrying, put your big boy pants on and move on...


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

humblyballin said:


> Out of 60 trips only 17 ppl rated me, 15 5 star, 1 3 star, 1 1star. My rating is now down to 4.6 fml, i think they should all have to put a rating otherwise only ppl with "bad trips" could be rating you


That's exactly the problem there is no room for rating to grow, it just keeps falling.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Welcome to Uber. 90% chance the pax did it to get a free ride and credit for future rides. Dont take offense, had the same thing happen to me a month ago and this was an X rider who got a luxury Cadillac CTS that is immeculate. It was right at the hight of pollen season, i had washed the car pn my lunch break but by the time 5pm rolled around there was already pollen on the vehicle. Got a cleanliness report and a 1 star.
> 
> Youll survive.


Know who it was? Give them a 1 star and never matched again. You won't miss them


----------



## OSC (Mar 22, 2017)

I rate you 1 star for a run-on that never ends, and I actually don't know what you're talking about in your original post, too.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

OSC said:


> I rate you 1 star for a run-on that never ends, and I actually don't know what you're talking about in your original post, too.


Lol


----------



## john johnson (Apr 27, 2017)

Ron1984s said:


> I just don't understand how people can be so inconsiderate I had a hard go in the beginning getting used to the system and the passengers which brought my 5 star rating down to 4.82 but after I got the hang of driving for Uber I constantly got five stars which brought my rating back up to a 4.94 in the past few weeks but when a passenger wants to give you a 1 star rating just so they can get some freebies from Uber it can be very detrimental as you know a 4.94 vs a 4.89 can really hurt a driver it's just disappointing that even after showing proof to Uber that my car was clean they did not care


enough whinnying move on


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

Ron1984s said:


> I have been driving with Uber for a month I have never received a complaint from anyone about the condition of my vehicle I even have a nice and tidy badge I always have people tell me how clean and nice my car is yet I just received a one-star rating that took me from a 4.94 down to a 4.89 along with a complaint about the condition of my vehicle my car is immaculate I go through the carwash numerous times a week vacuuming it out on a daily basis I don't know if the passenger was having a bad day or simply did not like the type of air freshener I was using but recklessly giving a drive a one-star hurts me not only does it cost me rides by putting me further down on the pick up list but it cost me money I don't know if someone thought it would be funny to give somebody a one-star or simply wanted to take there anger out on me but it's hard enough to make money as it is driving for Uber without this kind of blatant inconsideration from passengers I do not smoke in my vehicle and do not allow others to smoke I constantly use air freshener and my vehicle is spotless it cannot be any cleaner this rating and post was a complete fabrication after contacting Uber and sending them pictures of my car I quickly found out they do not care they will not change my rating they don't care what the passengers do I am beginning to understand why everyone hates Uber


I got my first 1-star rating a couple days ago - crazy downtown traffic and woman changes the pickup spot, but not in the app - instead she just texts me and says I'm at such-and-such hotel. So the app is still taking me to the wrong spot and it takes me 5 extra minutes to find her. During that 5 extra minutes she calls me THREE TIMES. When I finally pick her up she is an ice queen with a suitcase and zero signs of human emotions. The ride is less than a mile and I make $2.92 and she gives me a 1-star. LOL! So I changed the highly charitable 5-star I gave her to a 1-star. &hit happens I guess.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Ron1984s said:


> I have been driving with Uber for a month I have never received a complaint from anyone about the condition of my vehicle I even have a nice and tidy badge I always have people tell me how clean and nice my car is yet I just received a one-star rating that took me from a 4.94 down to a 4.89 along with a complaint about the condition of my vehicle my car is immaculate I go through the carwash numerous times a week vacuuming it out on a daily basis I don't know if the passenger was having a bad day or simply did not like the type of air freshener I was using but recklessly giving a drive a one-star hurts me not only does it cost me rides by putting me further down on the pick up list but it cost me money I don't know if someone thought it would be funny to give somebody a one-star or simply wanted to take there anger out on me but it's hard enough to make money as it is driving for Uber without this kind of blatant inconsideration from passengers I do not smoke in my vehicle and do not allow others to smoke I constantly use air freshener and my vehicle is spotless it cannot be any cleaner this rating and post was a complete fabrication after contacting Uber and sending them pictures of my car I quickly found out they do not care they will not change my rating they don't care what the passengers do I am beginning to understand why everyone hates Uber


Ask Uber to block the rider from any future trips because it was a false claim. Then at least they wont have the pleasure riding with you anymore


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

R James said:


> I got my first 1-star rating a couple days ago - crazy downtown traffic and woman changes the pickup spot, but not in the app - instead she just texts me and says I'm at such-and-such hotel. So the app is still taking me to the wrong spot and it takes me 5 extra minutes to find her. During that 5 extra minutes she calls me THREE TIMES. When I finally pick her up she is an ice queen with a suitcase and zero signs of human emotions. The ride is less than a mile and I make $2.92 and she gives me a 1-star. LOL! So I changed the highly charitable 5-star I gave her to a 1-star. &hit happens I guess.


That's why you go to the ping, wait, then cancel and collect your cancel fee. Going out of your way earns you a low rating.


----------

